

Swedish/Iraqi teen tackles centuries-old Bernoulli numbers challenge - nickb
http://www.thelocal.se/19710/20090528/

======
michael_dorfman
Has anyone come across any more details on the nature of his solution? The
Swedish article (that this English version is based on) doesn't offer much
more.

